# Oatmeal Cookies - bad idea?



## 20327

Oatmeal is supposedly a safe product for an IBS person because it is soluble fiber. So my friend started sharing stored bought oatmeal/raison cookies with me, thinking oatmeal is oatmeal, right?Well, they give me terrible gas at times. I continued to eat them day after day, since they are delicious, but I have reached a point of tremendous gas and "D", so I have stopped!Maybe it is the corn syryp or other additives. Anyone else have such experience with baked goods?


----------



## Kathleen M.

Could be the corn syrup if they are ones you bought vs ones you made.Also you might see if raisens do it, while grapes tend to be fairly colon friendly they do have some fructose in them as well.K.


----------



## 20745

HealthwiseI have a great recipe for OAtmeal cookiesYou wont get sickWrite back to me and I will shareKAren


----------



## 17176

my mum makes them, plus i have oatmeal every morning and so far so good..


----------



## 22032

There could be other things in those cookies that outweigh the benefit of the oatmeal and are causing your symptoms (additives, high-fat). I would never recommend eating store bought cookies to anyone! Unless they are an organic brand with all natural ingredients (even then depending on your system you may have to watch the high fat content. Luckily I love to bake and am currently living my my parents and my Mom does as well. This gives us the ability to tweak the ingredients of our favorites (such as oatmeal cookies) so that they are healthier and tummy freindly. I like to cut down on the sugar, a little on the fat and add some soluable fiber (like fibersure). I just made some peanut-butter, oatmeal bars with dark chocolate over them that are very tummy freindly since I was able to tweak the ingredients.


----------



## Lillett

Karen,Would you be willing to post your oatmeal cookie recipe or email it to me?Thanks


----------



## karoe

You could also try just eating the oatmeal, the real, non-instant variety that you have to cook on the stove. It's a great soother, source of soluble fiber, complex carbs...a great food. Try it with a pinch of stevia, or some unsweetened vanilla soy milk. Make a bunch and keep it on hand, it microwaves well. Store bought cookies are full of sugar and flavorings and additives you can't identify. How do you know WHAT is bothering you ? You can't. I say, make it yourself or don't eat it. PS put ground raw almonds on that oatmeal for and extra protein boost.


----------



## Chantal

Hi Karen, if your recipe is non-dairy, I would love to get it as well! I am sure I could substitute the dairy, nonetheless. I love oatmeal cookies and really need to put on some weight. IBS has shed the pounds off of me.Thank you so much


----------



## 13857

I know this is really wierd but oatmeal makes me really sick with diarea it is one of my favorite things but I just can't eat any of it does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Screamer

Yep, I can't tolerate it either. One bowl will have me rumbling, any more and I'm straight off to the loo! Drives me crazy cause oatmeal with a bit of brown sugar is one of my favourites







Have you tried rice porridge? (rolled rice flakes, you can usually get them from the health food store). They have a similar taste and texture but take a little longer to cook.


----------



## Flowby Jonas

I have found a wonderful cereal called "BOb's Red Mill HIgh Fiber HOt Cereal with Flaxseed" this stuff is the best. 10 grams of fiber, 2 souluble and the rest dietary fiber. However there is 1000 mgs of omega-3 fatty acid. This seems to be helping me. I make it with a little butter and real I said REAL maple syrup. Its pretty much kept me feeling much better. I have only had 2 attacks in almost 4 weeks. I used to have many more. I also try to many veggies of bright and varied colors and I like most of my veggies raw and in salad. I also try to find Knudsens ant-occident drinks. they are the real deal. When I can not that I drink thier veggie juice with lime juice mixed in. I have really gone organic and as vegetarian as possible. I hate it when my roomate who eats red meat on a regular basis has a steak. I used to eat them rare and oh I tell ya I love that stuff. Those day are long gone for me.


----------



## Nanobug

> quote:Oatmeal is... soluble fiber... they give me terrible gas at times.


Soluble fibers, in general, have a high degree of fermentability, meaning that bacteria use them as food, releasing gas in return.If one has small intestine bacterial overgrowth, high fermentability soluble fibers are downright bad. In this case, it is better to stick with low fermentability fibers, usually insoluble or things like methylcellulose (Citrucel).


----------



## BQ

> quote:quote:_Oatmeal is... soluble fiber... they give me terrible gas at times. _ Soluble fibers, in general, have a high degree of fermentability, meaning that bacteria use them as food, releasing gas in return.


Any increase in fiber (soluble or insoluble) into one's diet may initially cause some gas.. but the body adjusts over time and that symptom can wane away.


> quote:If one has small intestine bacterial overgrowth, high fermentability soluble fibers are downright bad. In this case, it is better to stick with low fermentability fibers, usually insoluble or things like methylcellulose (Citrucel).


Or.. it is _possible_ that you do not have small bacterial overgrowth. And if you are a D sufferer... eating insoluble fiber can aggravate it and cause more D.Fiber & IBS is a funky thing.. some folks w/IBS D are really helped by soluble fiber and some are not.Some folks with IBS C are helped by eating more insoluble fiber and some are not.As far as the oatmeal cookies go.. perhaps some homemade recipes might be easier on ya Healthwise. Course.. stepping away from the cookie jar after having just maybe one or two is a good idea too.







(Know this is difficult... it is like asking us to take just _one_ M&M.. LOL)Hope you feel better.BQ


----------

